# Giant Spider prop help



## ilovespooks (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to do a giant spider this year.I've got alot of ideas on how to build it, but i'm stumped on the round part of the body. I don't know what would be best to use for it and the easiest. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------

